
Ask HN: What is that blog platform with runnable/editable code chunks? - hughjd
It was relatively popular on here a few months ago, a kind of medium-style site but the twist was you could run code examples, edit variables and indeed edit&#x2F;fork the whole source. Often used for explanations of programming or statistical concepts. For example I saw one for COVID-19 where you could adjust variables like R to see a live update of the drawn curve, and run simulations of people interacting with various rates of transmission etc. Googling various related terms has not shed any light...
======
andreareina
Sounds like [https://observablehq.com/](https://observablehq.com/) ?

~~~
hughjd
That's the one! I should have been googling some combination of 'notebook' and
'magic' it seems. Thanks for your help :)

